# Question on arrowheads



## dannybrig11 (Apr 10, 2008)

After reading all the posts about arrowheads I just have to ask, What do I do to find just one ??!!  I have been hunting for over 20 years and look all the time.  Seems like evryone finds them easily.  I found what I thought was one once and I brought it to a local historian.  He told me I had a pointed rock !  My kids laughed and I was embarrassed.  Any advice folks ???


----------



## hevishot (Apr 10, 2008)

look around spring heads, creek bottoms, creek beds,River bottoms and plowed fields....look for flint and quartz chips as well as pottery. Either start a dig site when you locate these items or surface hunt after some good hard rains. Any fields that are in river bottoms are a good place to start. Also washed out roadbeds on your land may be good spots to look. Usually,if you can find the "sign" listed above, you will find points in the area. Good luck, it is an addiction for sure.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 11, 2008)

Most important thing is to not expect to see a perfect head lying there on top of the dirt all the time. Look for 'pieces'. Most time you will only see a little section above the dirt line so spend some time turning over any "piece" that looks like it may be part of a head. It's like the old saying "You can't see the forest for the trees". You have to learn to look for the forest. You'll find some just lying there in the open but I'd venture that 75% of the ones found are located by seeing a little chunk that 'might be part' and digging it out.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 11, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> ...I'd venture that 75% of the ones found are located by seeing a little chunk that 'might be part' and digging it out.



Definitely what she said.


----------



## DCHunter (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't really go arrowhead hunting. But when I'm outside walking around, I always look at the ground alot. Sometimes they just pop out at you.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 11, 2008)

I've found quite a few on sand bars in the creeks... Anywhere there's creek-gravel or a point out into a creek or river...

Or, like the others have mentioned... creek bottoms, river bottoms, plowed fields alongside both... cutovers..

And I think Sandra hit the nail on the head... don't go out looking for  an arrowhead... go out looking for any part  of one... Most I've found are like she described.. I thought they were a flake or chip, until I dug it up...

So, now when I got, no chip or flake goes unturned.

A tip that might help ya, is a walking stick (kick stick) with a small nail on the end... if you see a flake or chip, GENTLY "flip" it... if it flips easily, it's a chip, if it doesn't... dig it.. CAREFULLY!

Good luck, it's addicting.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 11, 2008)

yep, a broken fishing rod makes a great flippin' stick too...


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 11, 2008)

hevishot said:


> yep, a broken fishing rod makes a great flippin' stick too...


Hadn't thought of that, but I bet it does.. and it's lighter to carry!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 11, 2008)

I found a great 'fliping stick' at BigLots a few years ago. It's a small 3 pronged extention pole that sort of resembles a potato digger. Just twist to extend or shorten (it's about 20" or so shortened, @ 36" extended). Think I paid about $3 for it. It also makes a great snake gigger...I replaced the 3 prong hook on the end of 1 with a frog gig. Handy to have on the atv or in your hand when just walking thru the woods. I used to look at topo maps and look for hills above creeks. The Indians camped on those ridges often and I used to find spots where there were pieces of heads in all stages of production, along with a lot of scraping tools that I didn't know what were at the time. Find a spot with lots of flakes of quartz chips in Ga and chances are they are arrowheads or pieces of them around. Any newly plowed fields are prime spots for looking too. Anytime we used to plow our garden I'd find 1 or 2.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2008)

I am lucky enough to be able to go and look a couple fields close to where I live, and I go every chance I get. The field is coverd in flakes and I too flip every tiny piece with an old mop handle that has a metal brace on the end that has been bent into a hook shape, perfect for flipping them and picking them up. Most of the ones I find only have a small piece showing. Some times I get lucky and find one on a pedistal. I find more in the plowed or planted fieleds after a rain.


----------



## dannybrig11 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks to all.  I will try your suggestions and see what I can do.  You can bet I will post if I find one.


----------



## IFLY4U (Apr 13, 2008)

I use a the shafts from one wood golf clubs for flippin sticks. They are tough, light, and will make short work of a snake. I find them at flea markets, yard sales and thrift stores.  Cut the heads off and you have a custom order flippin stick.


----------



## Doyle (Apr 14, 2008)

When I was a kid, I found the easiest way to find arrowheads was to follow the forrestry service bulldozer as they cut new fire breaks.  They turn over a lot of "virgin" ground that nobody has been looking at.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 14, 2008)

When looking for points I look for color more than anything. Bright white pieces of rock (quartz) always get my attention. Most chert / flint has a translucent glassy look that will catch your eye once you have learned what to look for. Like gadeerwoman said, look for pieces of points versus an entire point.

I use a shaped piece of stainless steel tubing mounted on the end of a stick for my flint-flicker. The long fingernail shape really works good to pull a small rock partially buried from the ground. I also use it to tap on a suspect item. Flint gives off a certain sound different from all other rocks when tapped on with this tool.

I hope you find some points real soon. It is so rewarding once you do because you know you are likely the first person in literally thousands of years to have held and admired it. Good luck!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2008)

If I see exposed dirt, I look. I seem to have better luck on high places, close to a water source.


----------



## swampstalker (Apr 14, 2008)

I like that flint flipper Al!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 14, 2008)

Al33 said:


> When looking for points I look for color more than anything. Bright white pieces of rock (quartz) always get my attention. Most chert / flint has a translucent glassy look that will catch your eye once you have learned what to look for. Like gadeerwoman said, look for pieces of points versus an entire point.
> 
> I use a shaped piece of stainless steel tubing mounted on the end of a stick for my flint-flicker. The long fingernail shape really works good to pull a small rock partially buried from the ground. I also use it to tap on a suspect item. Flint gives off a certain sound different from all other rocks when tapped on with this tool.
> 
> I hope you find some points real soon. It is so rewarding once you do because you know you are likely the first person in literally thousands of years to have held and admired it. Good luck!!!


Nice work.  But if I used it as a walking stick, that point would be L shaped.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I love the looks of that flipper, Mr. Al ! That thing looks like it should work like a charm.


----------

